# 2007 LE's for sale.. any takers ?



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen the HDM and the RyJ 2007 LE already for sale. Looks to be over $400 a box. Does anyone here plan to pick up any ?


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> I've seen the HDM and the RyJ 2007 LE already for sale. Looks to be over $400 a box. Does anyone here plan to pick up any ?


Probably not. I may buy a few singles to try though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm hoping the prices drop a bit over the next few months.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Someone will come out with a special after these have been sitting on the shelves for a little while...just like the 06 Cohiba LE's...for a while those could be had for a steal...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> I've seen the HDM and the RyJ 2007 LE already for sale. Looks to be over $400 a box. Does anyone here plan to pick up any ?


i have 2 boxes of the hoyo's and 2 boxes of the RyJ's enroute, at alot cheaper then that.. keep looking my friend, they are not that expensive..


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i have 2 boxes of the hoyo's and 2 boxes of the RyJ's enroute, at alot cheaper then that.. keep looking my friend, they are not that expensive..


Wow.....Very nice.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

justinphilly said:


> at alot cheaper then that.. keep looking my friend, they are not that expensive..


ALOT CHEAPER... happy hunting 

btw: ill prolly not buy a box... i havent been very happy with the ELs, but i havr to say the Cohiba DCELs are coming around...


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

cabinetsticker said:


> I'm hoping the prices drop a bit over the next few months.


I'm with you Eric. I'm not going to grab a box until I get a chance to smoke a few singles.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

What does "a lot cheaper" mean, in terms of percentage difference from $400?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've seen Hoyos for $50 less, and I'm considering a box.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The only ones I am really interested are the Trinidads, and they have not yet been "officially" released. I may pick-up a box of them. The others? Probably not.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

wilblake said:


> I've seen Hoyos for $50 less, and I'm considering a box.


Ditto, but OOS


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sometimes its not worth bargain shopping.

It all boils down to one thing "Know and trust your source".

If you do 10-15% either way should not make a difference to you. If you know the source and feel comfortable paying a bit more............do it.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

chibnkr said:


> The only ones I am really interested are the Trinidads, and they have not yet been "officially" released. I may pick-up a box of them. The others? Probably not.


Exactly :tpd:


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I have several boxes of each en route :ss


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> I've seen the HDM and the RyJ 2007 LE already for sale. Looks to be over $400 a box. Does anyone here plan to pick up any ?


Too many good regular production cigars and aged varieties for me to drop the money it takes to get ELs....plus I haven't really cared for any of the previous ELs I've had.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Anyone know of the ETA on the Trinidads?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

No earlier than September.

I'll pass on all of them this year. May regret that on the Hoyos in 6-7 years though...


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I have seen these boxes for $300 each shipped, from a respected vendor. 

I agree with the whole "It doesnt pay to bargain shop" This deal is from a vendor i use regularly, with great success.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

zonedar said:


> Anyone know of the ETA on the Trinidads?


I am hearing towards the end of the year

I have heard good things about they Hoyo's


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I really liked the 2004 Hoyo and have been trying to find more for a year or so. Understanding that they are somewhat different in RG (length damn near the same), are the 2007's as good?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

zonedar said:


> Anyone know of the ETA on the Trinidads?


September


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Giddyup- they're here!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I shared a few of the new Hoyo Regalos with three friends at a mini herf earlier this week, and all of us loved them. A lot of potential to boot. The only thing going against them is the poor excuse for a wrapper. They are pretty rough for a habanos released wrapper, let alone EL.

It did not effect smoking, however.


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

RobinCoppell said:


> I've seen the HDM and the RyJ 2007 LE already for sale. Looks to be over $400 a box. Does anyone here plan to pick up any ?


oh HELL no. too many others i'm still needing/wanting. EL's were only worth it when they were priced inline with regular production.

bruce


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Outrageous prices. Would like to hear some reviews on these.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> I'm hoping the prices drop a bit over the next few months


Won't happen.



> EL's were only worth it when they were priced inline with regular production.


 Bingo.

I agree with justin, there are better #'s out there.

And yes, c'mon September.....LOL


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Sometimes its not worth bargain shopping.
> 
> It all boils down to one thing "Know and trust your source".
> 
> If you do 10-15% either way should not make a difference to you. If you know the source and feel comfortable paying a bit more............do it.


:tpd:

well said, this is how I feel about it.. For the people in the states saving 100 bucks might mean fakes.. :hn


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Sometimes its not worth bargain shopping.
> 
> It all boils down to one thing "Know and trust your source".
> 
> If you do 10-15% either way should not make a difference to you. If you know the source and feel comfortable paying a bit more............do it.


Amen brother.

As for the '07 EL's...definitely not the Hoyos, maybe the RyJ's later if I have some scratch left after everything else I want to have stock of. Namely the C5 Maduros and Boli Colosales.

The Trinis are intriguing, though. I want to see some reviews of them and the RyJ's before I commit.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Hoyo's seem to show more promise than the RyJ's according to some reports...I like the size,too.They're not jawbreakers.

I'm looking forward to the Trini's as well....get them puppies out,already!:cb


----------

